# Rain -- salty dog ...



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh these made me laugh. So funny and cute.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fabulous pictures of Rain. Where is all this water that Rain goes in?


?Suddenly?


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, great pictures! so wonderful to see a joyous dog. yes, what water is this?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy (belated) birthday beautiful happy girlie girl! :birthday::birthday::birthday:

Lily really wants to have a play date with Rain. She is still able to walk on top of the ice in our yard (hoping for lots of melting today) and not liking it at all.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Suddenly said:


> Fabulous pictures of Rain. Where is all this water that Rain goes in?
> ?Suddenly?





Constance said:


> Yes, great pictures! so wonderful to see a joyous dog. yes, what water is this?


Thank You !

These are "Keys'" waters. Some are on a sandbar that can be accessed by boat, at low tide. Some are just offshore, in remote areas, where I am able to let Rain run off lead.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Worth going off my low salt diet to enjoy your lovely, lithe, leaping salty girl!!  When I say seeing your photos of Rain during this tough northeast winter is like a dose of sunshine, I _really_ mean it. Now I want a drink served in a coconut shell!
*Happy Birthday* to Rain! She always makes such a splash, bet she had a great birthday bash.:cake:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Rain the water dog! I wish I lived near you and Ginger could be Rain's friend and go swimmiong and fishing with her!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rain!!!!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Looks like a happy happy poodle.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful as always, Happy Birthday Rain!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I always enjoy this girl! Happy birthday to Rain. :birthday:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:musical-note: Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Rain
Happy Birthday to YOU!!! :musical-note:

resent::birthday:resent:
:love2:
MOLLY


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"Salty Dog," eh? Great, here's Rain's new theme song:

Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs, Salty Dog Blues - YouTube


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Such great pictures. What a glorious life she has. Happy birthday!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Lovely! Xo Murphy and Lea


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

:birthday:Happy Birthday Rain!!! May you have many more!:cake:

Your pictures are stunning as always!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Love her as always. What color is she? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Rain is just FABULOUS!!!!! She has the "most stylish wild-but-fancy haircut" ever!!!   I just love her!! She always looks regal! And her coloring is stunning too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> "Salty Dog," eh? Great, here's Rain's new theme song:
> 
> Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs, Salty Dog Blues - YouTube


Lol, thanks !



PoodlePaws said:


> Love her as always. What color is she?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Silver ... tarnished by sun & mud ... pewter ? ... grizzled ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I always love seeing pictures of Rain doing what she likes to do best...splash in water. She's just having a wee of a time. Such a pretty dog. Happy birthday Rain! You look like you have a party every day!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Rain ! A picture of you always brings me a happy day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Happy 4th Birthday Rain! I always love her pics, she is so happy and has the prettiest smile!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy 4th ? birthday! ?


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I realized I've never seen anything but rain in water. Never dry. Can you post a fresh groomed pic? I would love to see how much hair is on her legs. . think I might have to imitate this come summer when we go to USA where it's hot on the lake for a week.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

ItzaClip said:


> I realized I've never seen anything but rain in water. Never dry. Can you post a fresh groomed pic? I would love to see how much hair is on her legs. . think I might have to imitate this come summer when we go to USA where it's hot on the lake for a week.


Lol, I don't do much grooming ... I'll try to take some pics next time. These are old (last year, January or February), but she's dry and recently trimmed (-- I clip her body very short, since it's hot here, & the firs 3 pics show her leg feathers about as long as I let them get before I trim them down more like the 4th pic). I think I have slightly increased the angle at the top of her legs over time ()





































More recent, mostly dry :



















There are many "dry rain" pictures on her Play Pages (... but no play this year, since Rain runs off and goes hunting when I turn her loose):

RainLuckyPlayGallery2013

RainLuckyPlayGallery


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you! I will keep this in mind for when I get brave enough to cut off vogue hair. Being -37 with wind chill of -50 celcius last week I leave her pretty fluffy right now... But come summer she will be hot when we travel to the beach.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Dry Rain is spectacular! 

Can I ask, when she's been all wet, do you then comb her through when she's dry? Does she not get matted? I realise these poodle pals of ours all have slightly different types of coats (like humans hair I guess) but Rain looks like Pushkin in that his coat just falls into individual crinkles, but Pippin's dries into little thick corkscrews and is an absolute sod to comb through.

Sorry, don't want to derail this into a grooming thread... just curious.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Manxcat said:


> Dry Rain is spectacular!
> 
> Can I ask, when she's been all wet, do you then comb her through when she's dry? Does she not get matted? I realise these poodle pals of ours all have slightly different types of coats (like humans hair I guess) but Rain looks like Pushkin in that his coat just falls into individual crinkles, but Pippin's dries into little thick corkscrews and is an absolute sod to comb through.
> 
> Sorry, don't want to derail this into a grooming thread... just curious.


Thank you !

I don't comb through very often (~~~ bad, but we have so many other things to do ~~~)... she gets at least her legs wet almost every day and, since I hose (no soap/conditioner) & towel dry, there is some matting when the leg hair is long. I usually separate matted portions by hand during informal play/grooming sessions, before I comb (we are both rather impatient with combing). Otherwise, there is very little matting. I've not had a dog with so much hair before Rain. She always looks a little unkempt, but natural, Keyz, the way we do it.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm late the party but HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAIN!!!!!

I'd love to try this type of groom on Bella - can you tell me what length (blade or comb) is used on the body?

Bella is getting way too hot at agility trials already here in Florida so the big puff groom needs to come off but I want to keep her top knot and ears.

Thanks!
Minnie


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I'm late the party but HAPPY BIRTHDAY RAIN!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to try this type of groom on Bella - can you tell me what length (blade or comb) is used on the body?
> 
> ...


For the really short version, I use a 10 (the blade that came with my Andis clippers}. If it's chilly, sometimes I leave it a bit longer by using a comb on the clipper (the Andis #1 comb ?).

It is hard to believe that Rain has been with me 3 years; everyday is a new delight with her ...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

again, I love these [ix of Rain. I have visions of Ginger at the beach and in the water but she wouold probably be afraid lol I dont know I wish there was somewhere isoolated to take hr! enjoy Rain so much!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is such a beautiful girl! her legs are an unusual cut - I have never seen any like that - she looks like she has on those cowboy pants = cant think of the name lol senior moment - I love her pictures. is she silver or silver beige?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Pamela said:


> she is such a beautiful girl! her legs are an unusual cut - I have never seen any like that - she looks like she has on those cowboy pants = cant think of the name lol senior moment - I love her pictures. is she silver or silver beige?


Chaps ? I began trimming her legs this way in order to protect her "elbows" (joints) from the stress of laying on the concrete deck (her favorite place at home) :










Thank you ! Silver, I think ... lol ... dark, pewter ?, weathered ...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Chaps ? I began trimming her legs this way in order to protect her "elbows" (joints) from the stress of laying on the concrete deck (her favorite place at home) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she is blue. A gorgeous shade of a lighter blue 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

chaps! thats it! lol what a clever idea! she is awesome! love her!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, I'd say she's a blue - very similar colours to Pushkin, even with the mink tone here and there. Beautiful shading.

And she's definitely NOT unkempt! She is _stunning_!! 

I love seeing the show cuts on other dogs, but I'm really a very big fan of the more "natural" look - certainly for my two as I'm a lazy groomer. I'm thinking of doing something like Rain's style on Pushkin when it warms up a bit. Pip will have to stay in her short back and sides, more the Lou and Apollo look...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Rain unkept? I have never seen that! She always looks elegant and lovely, she is the Audrey Hepburn of poodles. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


>



They are trying to copy-cat Rain's signature haircut..... FAIL!!!!! 

Rain looks stunning as always by the way!! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that dog is soooo happy when she is in or near water!!! love the smile!!!!


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Happy B-day to Rain. She is gorgeous!! Really love her color and cut. She looks like an awesome dog!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy 4th birthday to Salty Dog Rain! Those photos are just breathtaking, she is such a water baby! And certainly one of the happiest dogs I've ever seen.

Wishing Rain many more years of beautiful romps in the sand and water! Keep those photos coming!


----------

